# Lounge > Society / Law / Current Events / Politics >  JFK assassination

## ZenOps

USA problem, but still a great conspiracy. Always thought it was 40 years or "any living relatives" to fully release documentation on what they actually found out about it.

Most people just assume now that it was the FBI itself that somehow called the hit. If its was the commies, they would have said it within the first week. I assume it was exactly like Kim Jongs brother, hire a couple ladies to spray some liquid. Some yahoo with $100 simply hired some off the street psycho and gave him a gun. They can't let people know that it was that simple (and that easy)

----------


## ZenOps

If it does end up being a paid off the shelf assassin: It could throw a wrench in the "which is more brutal" commie vs capitalist.

JFK was arguably very neutral, or maybe even slightly pro-Nazi. You don't hire a man who hangs people from factories, and shake his hand, to become the head of NASA "just because". JFK could have simply decided to put von Braun in jail for several lifetimes (much of Britain would have cheered that, as they got the brunt of the rocket technology as death from V2 bombs)

JFK possibly killed by a right wing assassin could very well shock much of the boomer generation, not that there are many around anymore. 

Nazis do target Nazis. Commies target commies too. If you want a bigger conspiracy: Nazis took out JFK so that they could milk and maintain NASA. I mean, you've already hung people from your factory front entrances, whats a president?

----------

